

Which tech companies back SOPA? Microsoft, Apple, and 27 others - skbohra123
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/11/17/which-tech-companies-back-sopa-microsoft-apple-and-27-others?

======
knowtheory
This post is from November. And borders on disingenuous given its call to
action, due to the fact that BSA members very quickly made clear their
objections to SOPA to the BSA.

Also, I would note that there's quite a difference from being a BSA member and
the BSA making a boneheaded decision, vs GoDaddy directly supporting SOPA.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Please use the original title (in this case "Which tech companies back SOPA?
Microsoft, Apple, and 27 others") rather than rewrite it to suit your personal
agenda. In some cases, an article title is ambiguous and needs rewriting, this
is not one of them.

------
tzs
Flagging as deliberate FUD.

1\. The BSA supported SOPA. You cannot infer from that the position of any
particular one of its members on SOPA. Organizations often take positions that
are not unanimous among their members.

2\. The BSA changed its mind. This indicates in fact that many of its members
are against SOPA.

3\. The very first line of the article notes this change.

------
joshmlewis
If you boycotted every single company on that list, we'd be stuck using AMD,
Linux, and Gimp.

That may work for some people, but not everyone. But more seriously, I doubt
that every one of these companies supports SOPA. More digging needs to be
done. If someone represents a group of people and makes a statement, that
doesn't mean I'm in agreeance to said statement.

~~~
groks
Maybe if more people used AMD, Linux and GIMP we wouldn't be stuck with SOPA.

~~~
herval
Care to ellaborate why?

------
spankyj
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57330078-281/surprise-
micr...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57330078-281/surprise-microsoft-
quietly-opposes-sopa-copyright-bill/)

------
mooism2
Also worth highlighting (and boycotting) Microsoft, Dell, and Intel.

------
Hyena
Best to hold off on boycotts as it's coming out that the committee and other
groups have been claiming support they don't have.

